# Victoria Beckhams style?



## glam8babe (Sep 3, 2007)

I love LOVE love her style, she always looks super amazing in whatever she wears. Im not really a fan of her though just her style. I dont like the way she has to stay size 4 [US 0] though to look 'good' because when she was in spice girls she was a healthy size 10 [US 6] and looked fab! 

I also think its silly how she cant live withought high heels, she CANT wear flat shoes [thats why she has bunions coz shes lived in heels for years], on her TV show a few weeks back she had to get out of the car and had no shoes on, she was getting paranoid about people seeing her with no heels on [yes she looked small but she was fine!] 

I do love the amazing glamorous outfits she wears, the accessories she carries, her sunglasses, i do love her heels but she should get some flat ones for once in a while. 

What do you guys think of her style? [by the way im from the UK so shes VERY VERY popular here, in every magazine, every newspaper, shes everywhere and every girl copies her style, all the boys love david its just madness]


----------



## Lissa (Sep 3, 2007)

I like her, esp. her hair and (most of) her clothes. But I do think she's taken this style thing too far to the detriment of her looks, it must be such an effort to constantly walk around pouting, fake tanned to the extreme and terrified of ridiculous things like being seen without heels. I do hate those half-grapefruit things she has strapped to her chest that are her boobs.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_I like her, esp. her hair and (most of) her clothes. But I do think she's taken this style thing too far to the detriment of her looks, it must be such an effort to constantly walk around pouting, fake tanned to the extreme and terrified of ridiculous things like being seen without heels. I do hate those half-grapefruit things she has strapped to her chest that are her boobs._

 

yeh i agree! i love her hair but it seems like everyone has that style now its getting abit old she needs a new style asap! and yeh the fake tan is too over the top, she wears it EVERYDAY she even admitted she dont know what her natural skin looks like and yeh her tits are sooo fake she wont admit it though


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 3, 2007)

she has finally admitted  her boobs are fake.

i love her style...shes not the prettiest but makes up for it by always looking immaculate!

she has the best accessorie in the world tho....david beckham!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_she has finally admitted her boobs are fake.

i love her style...shes not the prettiest but makes up for it by always looking immaculate!

she has the best accessorie in the world tho....david beckham!!!_

 
yeh i always thought shes not pretty and always insists on being airbrushed. when did she admit about her boobs? i heard Chanelle say "i wanna get fake boobs like Victorias"


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 3, 2007)

when her and david took the papers to court over saying they had marriage problems... she had to admit the papers werent lying over her having breast implants

also...in her documentry (sp?) when she was playing baseball... she joked she was scared her silicone was gonna come out her armpit.


----------



## KAIA (Sep 4, 2007)

I Love her and everything about her!  I Loved her since she was in Spice Girls, she was my favorite... I just wish she would gain a little more pounds she's way too skiny now...


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Sep 4, 2007)

so many things about her are fake (boobs, hair color, tan) and I usually hate that but on her..she just looks so perfect.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 4, 2007)

She maybe trying to hold on to her man or been exposed to runway models too much.  Her look isn't really realistic.  I read that she drinks seaweed for breakfast.  I would rather have my 5-10 extra pounds thank you very much.

I think her breasts have a capsular contraction.  They look too spherical, but it could be that she is so skinny.  

In American, they are trying to push her in the papers & magazines too.  

I think she is cute, because she is petite and very stylish.  But, she isn't a beautiful lady.  Maybe she is too thin and it makes her face look sunk in now.  I don't know.  She sort of bores me.  I like to look at what she is wearing and her latest haircut, but that's it.


----------



## Lissa (Sep 4, 2007)

Has anyone read her book? Hair, Heels and Everything in Between....I was most interested in the beauty section so didn't read much of the rest, but I liked it. She's quite down to earth sometimes. 

Also I came to respect her a lot for the dignity she showed throughout the whole Rebecca Loos thing, she always held her head up and that must have been hard. I hate Rebecca Loos so much


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_ 
also...in her documentry (sp?) when she was playing baseball... she joked she was scared her silicone was gonna come out her armpit._

 
omg yes i remember that now!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Has anyone read her book? Hair, Heels and Everything in Between....I was most interested in the beauty section so didn't read much of the rest, but I liked it. She's quite down to earth sometimes. 

Also I came to respect her a lot for the dignity she showed throughout the whole Rebecca Loos thing, she always held her head up and that must have been hard. I hate Rebecca Loos so much_

 
im really interested in buying both of her books.. and yeh i hate rebecca loos too, if that was me i wouldnt have been that strong about it


----------



## Lissa (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_im really interested in buying both of her books.. and yeh i hate rebecca loos too, if that was me i wouldnt have been that strong about it_

 
She's got two books? I missed one damn!!

I liked it when Sharon Osborne showed how much she didn't like Loos on that singing show or whatever it was, ha ha


----------



## lara (Sep 4, 2007)

I think she's tacky and over-styled. Any fashion style is obliterated by how calculated and safe her clothing choices are.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 4, 2007)

I really like her but right now she isn't a very good role model.  She needs to gain a bit of weight and be herself.  She is actually very pretty but she knows how to make herself look gorgeous most of the time.  She is way too skinny.  I think she looked great in Spice Girls.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_She's got two books? I missed one damn!!_

 
 yeh its called 'that extra half an inch' the fashion book by her its not meant to be that good but the tips are great apparently


----------



## Raerae (Sep 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_What do you guys think of her style? [by the way im from the UK so shes VERY VERY popular here, in every magazine, every newspaper, shes everywhere and every girl copies her style, all the boys love david its just madness]_

 
I like everything about her.  Minus the boobs.  I'm never a fan of augments thats look like an augment, she doesn't have enough natural breast tissue for an implant that size.  Other than that though she's amazing in every way, and has only gotten hotter since the 90's.

My co-worker gave me a little Posh figurine that she got in like the dollar store, since she knows I'm obsessed with her lol.  It's kinda funny though since it's from when the was in the Spice Girls, so the figureine is a brunette lol.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Sep 4, 2007)

I thought she looked _fantastic_ when she was in the Spice Girls.

Now? Not so much. Those fake boobs of hers look so unnatural on her svelte figure -- she could use those things as a flotation device if she ever got stuck in deep water! 
I honestly thought she looked a whole lot better when she was a brunette, blonde doesn't suit her as well. Love the haircut, though.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 4, 2007)

I like her hair and haircut. ANd her lipstick choices!

Woman needs to smile more!


----------



## rosenbud (Sep 4, 2007)

What talent does Victoria Beckham actually have??????????????
Sorry girls she just makes me cringe.
As for Rebecca Loos, I am sure she was one of quite a few David has slept with on the side, can't think why he feels the need!
I never really minded her until I watched that program....Beckams Go To America or something like that and she came accros a so shallow and dense. All playing up to the camera, her jokes wer NOT funny and how nasty was she to her nanny/PA/dogsbody especially with the comment about always taking a fat friend with her to places then looking at the poor girl.
When your hairdresser and make-up artist who are on your pay roll are your closest friends it's a bit sad.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 4, 2007)

Heh...  A lot of people I talked too really liked her little special.

She had a witty sense of humor, it's very British lol...


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2007)

i loved her on the tv show! she seemed soo happy compared to how you see her in all the magazines - not smiling! and she even said she doesnt smile because people critisise every inch of the body so she doesnt like to show emotion. She was on GMTV last year [UK breakfast show] and she was sooo happy, down to earth and gave great fashion tips, even showed everyone her wardrobe and took the presenter to her fave stores and she was soo lovely. And on her TV show she was soo nice she didnt seem stuck up or snobby or anything and when she went to that womans house [plastic surgery galore] she tried her best to fit in and had a great time and those where with people who probably have nothing in common with her and yeh i guess she seemed abit horrible to her nanny but it felt like that was part of the show. not all reality shows are 'reality' everything is planned


----------



## angeliquea~+ (Sep 4, 2007)

For those of you that are a fan of VB's style you should check out this site, its got pretty much all of her outfits, who they're by, etc.

http://www.celebritystyleguide.com/?...sid=22&cid=132

The reason I like her is not for what she wears, but how she wears it. She wears what she wants and doesn't care whether people like it or not


----------



## _tiffany (Sep 5, 2007)

She was my favorite Spice Girl since Wannabe came out...haha.  I'm still a fan of her style and she doesn't seem stuck up to me.  Her documentary was ok, I thought it would be funnier.  This interview she did was better, it shows a different side to her than what you see in pictures.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_She maybe trying to hold on to her man or been exposed to runway models too much._

 
I don't know.  I have wondered the same thing.  But, she should know better because the women her husband is alleged to have had affairs with don't look like her.  They are more volumptuos.  I remember reading a Rebecca Loos interview and she said David went on about how he loved her body and her curves.

I like Victoria Beckham's style.  She's one of the most stylish celebrities out there.  I commented on that in my style icon thread.  She's a trendsetter.  Whatever she does everyone else does -  and she is very aware of it.


----------



## _tiffany (Sep 5, 2007)

^ Just curious, was it ever confirmed that he did have an affair with Loos?


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *_tiffany* 

 
_^ Just curious, was it ever confirmed that he did have an affair with Loos?_

 

nope.. theres been tonnes of celebs in magazines bitching about her sayin what a lying cow she is and stuff, which i beleive. But then again i dont really care if he did i mean it was years ago!


----------



## Raerae (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_ But then again i dont really care if he did i mean it was years ago!_

 
Just because someone cheats a long time ago doesn't make it ok...


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 5, 2007)

well its all in the past now.. they have 3 children and one slutty woman shouldnt come between the couple and ruin a great family. And i doubt he did it anyway, if he did i think Victoria would have known and wouldnt be with him right now


----------



## ritchieramone (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I think she's tacky and over-styled. Any fashion style is obliterated by how calculated and safe her clothing choices are._

 
I'm not a fan either. She seems so contrived and so controlled that it really is quite peculiar.

I'm puzzled why people show so much interest in her, though she seems typical of what people in Britain seem to aspire to these days - money, crassness, possessions, labelled clothes and the perceived status which comes with these things. 

I do think she's probably a reasonable parent - and David seems like his heart is in the right place too, but I can't admire someone whose main "skills" are erm, wearing clothes and being photographed.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I do think she's probably a reasonable parent - and David seems like his heart is in the right place too, but I can't admire someone whose main "skills" are erm, wearing clothes and being photographed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
She was a global star?  How is that just clothing and photographs?

She'll be in this season of Ugly Betty too.  So she can add actress to her resume lol.


----------



## _tiffany (Sep 5, 2007)

^ She already is an actress, she was in Spice World.  Haha.


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 5, 2007)

Not a fan of her and her style.

She needs to gain weight and freaken smile more often.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_ though she seems typical of what people in Britain seem to aspire to these days - money, crassness, possessions, labelled clothes and the perceived status which comes with these things. 

 but I can't admire someone whose main "skills" are erm, wearing clothes and being photographed._

 
Sorry but people in Britain? theres people like that all over the world and i dont aspire to stuff like that but i love Victorias style thats all i said. And if u came over to Britain you would see theres alot more going on than people aspiring to money etc. I thought it was like that over in hollywood? Sorry but here in the UK you dont find many plastic surgery addicted old women and 12 year olds going to get their vaginas waxed. 

Her skills arent wearing clothes and being photographed. she doesnt chose to b photographed she HATES it when the papz are out and you should know she used to be in the spice girls.. well still is because they are coming back. so dont make her out as if shes nothing. If she wasnt in spice girls she wouldnt even have met David


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 6, 2007)

I sure wish she would gain a bit of weight.  She looks more than a bit frail.  

One of her accessories that I would love to have is David Beckham.  I wouldn't mind draping myself in that.  Repeatedly.


----------



## ritchieramone (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_And if u came over to Britain you would see theres alot more going on than people aspiring to money etc._

 
That's just my opinion of what I increasingly see here - I'm British and live in Britain.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_She was a global star?  How is that just clothing and photographs?_

 
I don't feel her fame is based on any particular talent - she was a mediocre singer and has gained other opportunities (such as the part in Ugly Betty) by virtue of her fame, not because of any acting talent she may or may not have. Being famous around the world doesn't necessarily imply any great skill or talent.


----------



## aliciaz727 (Sep 6, 2007)

I've got to admit that victoria beckham does have great style. The only thing ruining her outfits are those bizarre planet sized spheres. I'm glad to hear that she finally admitted to having implants because i really don't think anyone bought the "they are real" statements. but anyways I think she's doing a good job being a hollywood mom, and her kids are adorable.


----------



## beth_w (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm British and don't really see her as symptomatic of anything. It's just nice to see a down-to-earth girl from Essex go from being pretty style-less to being kind of chic. I don't think she's a real icon for me, but I certainly don't hate her! She's really likeable, I think. xx


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 6, 2007)

I think she's just another pretty girl. there are soooo many beautiful women on this planet( Paris is not included IMO) and she has style, great for her-nothing really to obsess about1 i think people need to get over all this celebs and be their own person, especially style wise!!!Do you really feel good wearing the same stuff that she wears? LOL , i rather have my own style. OMG now people in my college actually start talking like certain celebs-OHH it's so sad.. IMO we need to mind our own business and maybe watch a doctumentary on something actually meaningfull....I wish we knew so much about sometyhing like AIDS or Sadam hussain- not Paris or Victoria..
sorry for the rant.. too much energy LOL!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, highwaisted jeans with cameltoe- isn't very pretty, even on Vic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 6, 2007)

I love her. I always have. end of story.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_One of her accessories that I would love to have is David Beckham.  I wouldn't mind draping myself in that.  Repeatedly._

 
I STRONGLY agree


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_......I thought it was like that over in hollywood? Sorry but here in the UK you dont find many plastic surgery addicted old women and 12 year olds going to get their vaginas waxed....._

 
That was a really disgusting comment.  Respectfully, one has a handful of insecure, youth-obsessed, wealthy, surgery fanatics in most metropolitan societies.  It is a group of people that can be found in most posperous socities.  And really, so what.  Whatever makes them happy.  You make it sound as if that is the norm in the US or Hollywood.   Have you been to the US? 

I really think we can talk about Victoria Beckham's style of dress without bringing children's genitalia into the conversation.


----------



## MissBGlam (Sep 7, 2007)

I love her taste in shoes!


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 7, 2007)

She doesn't really have a personal style, she just copies whatever's on the catwalk. No Americans should pay any attention to this brittle looking fame whore :/


----------



## Raerae (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_She doesn't really have a personal style, she just copies whatever's on the catwalk. No Americans should pay any attention to this brittle looking fame whore :/_

 
Don't hate her because she's popular =(


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not a big fan.  I think it's all good and well to love fashion, which I think she does, but I also think that there are times that call for practicality over style.  I've seen pictures of her at her boys' games and she's wearing heels on a field.  

Anyone who's ever walked on a field before can tell you that it's not exactly the most stable of surfaces, so why would someone wear heels on it?  Because it fits their style?  I don't know, that just screams ridiculous to me.

Other than a few similar instances, I must say she often looks good when she's at events and such; I just think that her style isn't one that should necessarily be emulated because it's not always practical.


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Don't hate her because she's popular =(_

 
She really isn't popular, especially here, most people think she is a joke. And I'm not crazy enough to hate anyone I don't know, I just think she is pointless, common and a fashion leech


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_That was a really disgusting comment. Respectfully, one has a handful of insecure, youth-obsessed, wealthy, surgery fanatics in most metropolitan societies. It is a group of people that can be found in most posperous socities. And really, so what. Whatever makes them happy. You make it sound as if that is the norm in the US or Hollywood. Have you been to the US? 

I really think we can talk about Victoria Beckham's style of dress without bringing children's genitalia into the conversation._

 

Yes i have been to the US quite alot actually and its ALOT different from over here. And that english [well scottish] woman from Ugly Betty she did an interview saying theres 10 year olds getting liposuction in LA and stuff like that and how everyone is a size 0 in Hollywood and she feels big compared to them but in a good way. Im not saying its everywhere in the US but yeh Hollywood is known for the plastic surgery mad people and little girls dressing and acting like Paris hilton.


----------



## _seductive (Sep 7, 2007)

i do like her style. when i saw her show here in US she was so silly and cute.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_Yes i have been to the US quite alot actually and its ALOT different from over here. And that english [well scottish] woman from Ugly Betty she did an interview saying theres 10 year olds getting liposuction in LA and stuff like that and how everyone is a size 0 in Hollywood and she feels big compared to them but in a good way. Im not saying its everywhere in the US but yeh Hollywood is known for the plastic surgery mad people and little girls dressing and acting like Paris hilton._

 
For the sake of discussion...

So this is based on your vacation and an interview with "that Scottish woman".    

I would pay good money to anyone who would find me even one board-certified plastic surgeon who is doing lipo on a 10 yr old.  

If "everyone was a size 0", then why do they sell other sizes in the shops? 

You are making rather broad, unfounded and insulting generalizations.  How about we talk about Victoria Beckham. Shall we?


----------



## beth_w (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_She really isn't popular, especially here, most people think she is a joke. And I'm not crazy enough to hate anyone I don't know, I just think she is pointless, common and a fashion leech_

 
I think its pointlessly mean to call anybody pointless. How can you say that? I think David and the kids would disagree with you quite a lot...and isn't everybody a fashion leech to a certain point?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beth_w* 

 
_I think its pointlessly mean to call anybody pointless. How can you say that? I think David and the kids would disagree with you quite a lot...and isn't everybody a fashion leech to a certain point?_

 
Good point.  Well said.  Gives one a pause for thought.


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beth_w* 

 
_I think its pointlessly mean to call anybody pointless. How can you say that? I think David and the kids would disagree with you quite a lot...and isn't everybody a fashion leech to a certain point?_

 
She actually copies entire outfits from fashion shows, that's quite sad...
I didn't mean to imply her existance was pointless, but the level of her recognition for doing nothing is...


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_Yes i have been to the US quite alot actually and its ALOT different from over here. And that english [well scottish] woman from Ugly Betty she did an interview saying theres 10 year olds getting liposuction in LA and stuff like that and how everyone is a size 0 in Hollywood and she feels big compared to them but in a good way. Im not saying its everywhere in the US but yeh Hollywood is known for the plastic surgery mad people and little girls dressing and acting like Paris hilton._

 
Does anybody realize that Americans are the fattest humans in the world? Making decisions based on Rodeo Dr. and TV shows is a little extreme. Sure there are a lot  of people indulging in plastic surgery but it's a small percentage of the population. IMO more people should get their stomachs stapled LOL


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_For the sake of discussion...

So this is based on your vacation and an interview with "that Scottish woman". 

I would pay good money to anyone who would find me even one board-certified plastic surgeon who is doing lipo on a 10 yr old. 

If "everyone was a size 0", then why do they sell other sizes in the shops? 

You are making rather broad, unfounded and insulting generalizations. How about we talk about Victoria Beckham. Shall we?_

 
jesus christ why are you makin me out to be such a bad person? if you dont like whats going on in this thread then dont bother being part of it


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_jesus christ why are you makin me out to be such a bad person? if you dont like whats going on in this thread then dont bother being part of it_

 
I am not making you out to be a bad person.  You made a statement.  I disagree with it.  We are discussing it.  That is a point of a dicussion thread.  That simple.

You made the following statement: 

"I thought it was like that over in hollywood? Sorry but here in the UK you dont find many plastic surgery addicted old women and 12 year olds going to get their vaginas waxed."

That statement had nothing to do with Victoria Beckham's style.  It was an unfounded, unflattering, sweeping generalization about how you "thought" it was like in Hollywood.  When you put something like that out there, you can probably expect people to respond.  When you lump an entire city into one rude generalization, it's offensive.  It's that simple. 

Just because I don't agree with you does not mean that you or I should not "bother" to participate in the thread.  Everyone at Specktra is entitled to their opinion and to participate in whatever thread they like provided that they do so within the guidelines of the TOS.


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 8, 2007)

why do people slag of people like vb, paris hilton, nicole richie...for having loadsa money just for being papped and wearing nice clothes?

if i could be a multi millionaire just by dressing nice and having photos taken now and again...who'd say no?

id rather be rich for doin not much

than be poor with loadsa talent

call me shallow but im just honest!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_why do people slag of people like vb, paris hilton, nicole richie...for having loadsa money just for being papped and wearing nice clothes?

if i could be a multi millionaire just by dressing nice and having photos taken now and again...who'd say no?

id rather be rich for doin not much

than be poor with loadsa talent

call me shallow but im just honest!_

 
SAME HERE!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_why do people slag of people like vb, paris hilton, nicole richie...for having loadsa money just for being papped and wearing nice clothes?

if i could be a multi millionaire just by dressing nice and having photos taken now and again...who'd say no?

id rather be rich for doin not much

than be poor with loadsa talent

call me shallow but im just honest!_

 

amen sista! shallow, but honest. looooooooves


----------



## Raerae (Sep 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_jesus christ why are you makin me out to be such a bad person? if you dont like whats going on in this thread then dont bother being part of it_

 
lol... do you really have to ask?


----------



## flowerhead (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_why do people slag of people like vb, paris hilton, nicole richie...for having loadsa money just for being papped and wearing nice clothes?

if i could be a multi millionaire just by dressing nice and having photos taken now and again...who'd say no?

id rather be rich for doin not much

than be poor with loadsa talent

call me shallow but im just honest!_

 
Yeah, that's very shallow! Why not be rich for doing something amazing and having loads of talent? In my opinion if you've got nothing original or outstanding to offer then stay a nobody...or don't expect any credibility or respect :/


----------



## beth_w (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_She actually copies entire outfits from fashion shows, that's quite sad...
I didn't mean to imply her existance was pointless, but the level of her recognition for doing nothing is..._

 

I think I can see where you're coming from, but I still don't think there's anything wrong with copying entire outfits from fashion shows! If I had the money, I might end up doing the same


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beth_w* 

 
_I think I can see where you're coming from, but I still don't think there's anything wrong with copying entire outfits from fashion shows! If I had the money, I might end up doing the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know i certainly would!


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Yeah, that's very shallow! Why not be rich for doing something amazing and having loads of talent? In my opinion if you've got nothing original or outstanding to offer then stay a nobody...or don't expect any credibility or respect :/_

 

i wouldnt want credibility... 

if the question was would u rather be rich with talent or rich for nothing...of course i wouldnt choose the latter...


----------



## aziza (Sep 9, 2007)

She has nice hair.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 

 
_i wouldnt want credibility... 

if the question was would u rather be rich with talent or rich for nothing...of course i wouldnt choose the latter..._

 
Why wouldn't you want credibility? 
When you speak, don't you wish that the listeners respect your words?


----------



## NaturallyME (Sep 9, 2007)

yea back to Victoria i like her DIVA style and attitude she is gorgeous maybe a little skinny but i like her style none the less i feel the same way about nicole richie 
Victoria beckham really is a diva at all times and is practically never seen not looking PERFECT


----------



## frocher (Sep 9, 2007)

She wears some nice clothing, but that is overshadowed by how artificial she looks.  She reminds me of a pterodactyl, a really tan one.


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Why wouldn't you want credibility? 
When you speak, don't you wish that the listeners respect your words?_

 
what i mean is...if i was famous for just being papped i wouldnt *expect* any credibility...of course if i got any...id be happy


where as say i was madonna...id expect credibility...as she is talented and an intelligent business women


----------



## xolovinyoo (Sep 10, 2007)

shes skinny as hell. its disgusting. seriously.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xolovinyoo* 

 
_shes skinny as hell. its disgusting. seriously._

 
yeh i think she'd look hot with abit of flab on her lol


----------



## miss.vampira (Sep 10, 2007)

She's probably way too thin, but I do think she often looks gorgeous. Can't help but think that!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_yeh i think she'd look hot with abit of flab on her lol_

 
There is a difference between flabby and being at a healthy BMI with some muscle tone.  The body needs a certain amount of fat and muscle tone to be healthy.  

She looks frail, fragile and unhealthy.  You can see bones that you shouldn't necessarily see.  It doesn't appear to be very healthy.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 10, 2007)

Lets try to not turn this into a bash the thin girls thread...  This is about her style, not her BMI...


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2007)

That's not bashing anyone. That's making a general statement based on pretty public medical information from various sources across the world.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_That's not bashing anyone. That's making a general statement based on pretty public medical information from various sources across the world._

 
Yah... Because posts like this:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xolovinyoo* 

 
_shes skinny as hell. its disgusting. seriously._

 
Are so tolerant...


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 10, 2007)

I was talking about Mac_Whore's post, which yours was under.

But, if you wish to address the other post as well, it's a specific individual, not all skinny girls.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Lets try to not turn this into a bash the thin girls thread...  This is about her style, not her BMI..._

 
This is the normal flow of conversation.  

There is no reason to bash someone because they are thin.  I have concern with those who are at the extreme of both sides of the spectrum.  Too thin and too heavy aren't healthy.  There is a healthy medium between concave skinny and obese.

There were several broad statements about her weight and one about "flab".  No one was illustrating the middle ground.  Again...I would love to talk about Victoria Beckham's style.


----------



## girlstar (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I'm puzzled why people show so much interest in her, though she seems typical of what people in Britain seem to aspire to these days - money, crassness, possessions, labelled clothes and the perceived status which comes with these things._

 
One thing I've enjoyed about Britain is that the girls I've met AREN'T obsessed with money, labels, posessions, etc.

That said, that comment would have been better directed at chavettes.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 

 
_One thing I've enjoyed about Britain is that the girls I've met AREN'T obsessed with money, labels, posessions, etc.

That said, that comment would have been better directed at chavettes._

 

lol i havent heard the word 'chavettes' in ages! lol


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Sep 12, 2007)

i love VB well not so much after her documentary that was just so set up and stupid
it was like a play without
esp on the driving test bit as in real life no way could you be caught cheating and be allowed to carry on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i think she looks FAB here

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/showbiz/showbiznews.html?in_article_id=481348&in_page_id=1  773

some people say shes too skinny which hmm maybe but i think she has nice legs unlike...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/showbiz/showbiznews.html?in_article_id=480856&in_page_id=1  773


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 14, 2007)

I admire V.B for wearing shoes that fit her. 

Pet Peeve -Celebs tend to wear peep toes that are too small, your toes aren't supposed to hang out the end.. :shivers: grroosss


----------



## ratmist (Sep 17, 2007)

She has great legs, but I kinda miss seeing a softer look from her.  I *always* like her shoes, but I rarely like her clothing unless it's understated.   The rest of her seems so over-the-top that understated, muted clothing seems to suit her best.

She's always just so harsh or unreal looking to me.  Her style seems too plasticky (her hair for one), too hardened (her breasts are painful to look at, imho), or too tanned.  I miss her pale-and-dark vixeny days from the Spice Girls.  Her current physical appearance isn't what I find attractive, but a lot of people do, so diff'rent strokes and all that.


----------



## user46 (Sep 17, 2007)

i think she's beautiful. she IS skinny though. i like her style. i just don't like that she appears to be stuck up. and .. i see her in magazines .. but ... like barely ever heard her talk since the spice girls era. soo .. why the hell did she get so much recognition for just coming to america? who would really care?


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 17, 2007)

I love VB I find her so stylish and chic even though her looks are safe and unoriginal she pulls them off, I can't see another celeb out there now being able to do that perfectly polished without looking silly; I have to admit that haircut and new image got her a place as a style/fashion icon.


----------



## hey (Oct 3, 2007)

she's like the only person in the universe that can get away with wearing skin tight patent leather pants lol


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 16, 2007)

I think she's just fantastic.  She's gorgeous and classy, always looks fabulous and put together.  I think she is an amazing style icon.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 9, 2008)

Bumping this to discuss her new Sept 08 hairstyle.. super short, super gorgeous! It does wonders for her face shape!


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 9, 2008)

I think I'm the only person who HATES victoria beckham. 

people will disagree with what i say but oh well...

i'm not a music expert... but she can't sing to save her life. my opinion of her is that all she is is a talentless clothes horse. 

i don't think she is attractive by any means either. she is 'posh' spice when she's far from posh! 

ughh seriously i'm getting aggravated just talking about her hahah i'll shut up now.


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I think I'm the only person who HATES victoria beckham. 

people will disagree with what i say but oh well...

i'm not a music expert... but she can't sing to save her life. my opinion of her is that all she is is a talentless clothes horse. 

i don't think she is attractive by any means either. she is 'posh' spice when 

she's far from posh! 

ughh seriously i'm getting aggravated just talking about her hahah i'll shut up now._

 

I completely agree with your statement. Sorry glam8babe, I think your gorgeous....but Victoria Becham ? lol. I know that we all have different preferences and tastes.

I don't know how to put it nicely....
But she looks like a tortured robot to me. Her hair isn't really nice ( I liked her "spice girl" hair better,) her skin is too orange, her outfits aren't always the best (I think people make a big deal out of nothing- I don't like her style really) and she just doesn't look natural to me at all. She looks like if she is trying not to breathe in all of her outfits, since they look so skin tight. I just think she looks uncomfortable in everything she wears.

I liked her better 'back in the day' when she was fuller and more natural looking (even though she wore skimpy outfits lol)


----------



## couturesista (Sep 9, 2008)

I like her haircut.


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smexiebinks* 

 
_I completely agree with your statement. Sorry glam8babe, I think your gorgeous....but Victoria Becham ? lol. I know that we all have different preferences and tastes.

I don't know how to put it nicely....
But she looks like a tortured robot to me. Her hair isn't really nice ( I liked her "spice girl" hair better,) her skin is too orange, her outfits aren't always the best (I think people make a big deal out of nothing- I don't like her style really) and she just doesn't look natural to me at all. She looks like if she is trying not to breathe in all of her outfits, since they look so skin tight. I just think she looks uncomfortable in everything she wears.

I liked her better 'back in the day' when she was fuller and more natural looking (even though she wore skimpy outfits lol)_

 
thank you! someone else who thinks it! my mum agrees too, she says she looks like a pug hahah even though pugs are quite cute, but an ugly pug she means 

also she annoys me because she looks so bloody miserable all the time. seriously... CHEER UP! haha. 

and what does she actually do now? she just skulks around pouting and trying to look pretty. grrr!!


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 10, 2008)

Have I been under a rock?  Is she singing again?  I still listen to Spice Girls turned up really loud when I'm driving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh, and is it just me or is her foundation really light in that picture?  
I think the hair cut suits her, but I just hope that everyone doesn't run out and get it (like her bob)... that'd be a disaster!


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_lol i havent heard the word 'chavettes' in ages! lol_

 
LOL! I havent heard that word in ages too! Man that brings back the days where Chavs were at the hype.

It apparently stands for Cheltenham average...Which is annoying because I live in Cheltenham and never ever was a Chav! Arghh!

Sorry random input there!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Sep 10, 2008)

^^ Wow i wondered where Chav came from!  Cheltenham, wouldnt have thought that!

I dont mind VB at all... I think she pulls off practically everything she wears but has got it wrong a couple of times.  It would be nice to see her less tanned up sometimes but maybe its the lighting in the pictures.  

I think if it wasnt for her fashion status and costant morphing, she would just be another WAG  so kudos to her for enjoying herself, her money, her status as a fashion icon (to some ppl) and also for being a mother to three young boys.


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 10, 2008)

I love the new cut but it's definately time for her to have a sandwich...can we say lollipop?! She was always on the thin side but the shorter hair draws more attention to her shoulders etc (or lack thereof...)


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 10, 2008)

Im not keen on the new hair at all. I don't take much notice of her really, just look at the bag she's carrying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mind you if we all had her money then we'd all be style icons


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Sep 10, 2008)

i also noticed the light foundation compared to the rest of her body and the light hands aswell. I hadn't seen this haircut before now..i do think it suits her nicely! and i love the colour but not a massive fan of the cut myself. I think she looks gorgeous in that dress too!
x


----------



## Patricia (Sep 10, 2008)

she needs to ditch the tan and embrace her natural skin colour

she'd look better

i'm like her number 1 fan LOL fell in love with her the first time i saw her in wannabe video back in 1996


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 10, 2008)

I adore her new cut! I love how she doesn't seem fearful to try anything, like the bob, the new pixie, etc..definitely inspiring!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Sep 11, 2008)

I dont like her hair either, I liked her blonde. She has great style but I just dont like her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## misssfleurette (Sep 12, 2008)

I find her too thin and I don't like her style anymore...


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 12, 2008)

Sometimes i like her style...imo her hairs is too blonde and i don't like the new haircut..


----------

